# FRIDAY PIX!!!!



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Good day @ the Dr. 
4 cans of Bad Idea
My Lady and I in the Sand in Cabo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Just realized today is Friday the 13th. Hope you all have a Good Day.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

1) its gone, 2) old bus i saw on the seawall guy bought in cali. and on the way home to florida to customize it. said 1948, paddys trailways


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

My middle son cashed in his Christmas present last weekend!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Couple practice photos from last week


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

roundman said:


> 1) its gone, 2) old bus i saw on the seawall guy bought in cali. and on the way home to florida to customize it. said 1948, paddys trailways


I saw this bus at the bolivar ferry landing yesterday. :dance:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

SeaTex said:


> My middle son cashed in his Christmas present last weekend!


That's cool! 

The catch...and the release! Wont make the cover this time! :rotfl:

Katy Beth and the U of H Cougars sweeping Florida last weekend!

She's family now! 

Carrots in the potato bote!

Mockingbirds


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Took these yesterday on a phone camera


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

New toy









sleeping beauty









my helper









blackberries starting to ripen









my helper insisted we should stop for a min









-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

My new sneak boat coming off the line ...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Central TX Airshow in Temple last weekend:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Crawfish boil last weekend.

TMD, sorry bro, I forgot to invite you. I'll do better next time.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Sure miss riding in Crosby.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Very cool Christmas present SeaTex
Nice wood turning there Bill
Harbor, you already making me hungry and congrats on the new addition!
Sweet pics Pocket, especially like the B&W

My best bud's daughter getting married last Saturday evening at Terramar Beach


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

We are having a boy










Post Storm Sunset this Week










21 Weeks


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A few from the backyard


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

9121SS said:


> Sure miss riding in Crosby.


 Ya, I miss it to. The last pic looked like the pipeline but could not place the 1st. Miss those sundays down @ the skinny dippin hole & fullin around in the sand @ the bridge. My polaris sure probably doesn't. Nasty holes out there. Back fence hole sure was a nightmare for many.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Mother's Day grill. Chicken, Chops, Fajitas, and Steaks.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Lip cooler!*

One more from crawfish boil. Got to have a lip cooler for the kids.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I left Kerrville to New Braunfels and saw this storm, thought it MUST be over the lake...I got to New Braunfels and still hadnt reached it.... I heard on the news that Tyler had gotten serious storms and suspect THIS was the storm.....AMAZING how huge it was!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

captMATT said:


> Good day @ the Dr.
> 4 cans of Bad Idea
> My Lady and I in the Sand in Cabo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that really the two of you on the beach? That is phenomenal!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Central TX Airshow in Temple last weekend:


WOW! Did you use Photoshop?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Crabs we caught with the kids.

Mr. Pelican at the ramp.

My little girl with a big crab.


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

waverider said:


> We are having a boy
> 
> 21 Weeks


Gorgeous! Her glow outshines the sunset. Congratulations!


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

I have some pictures I'd like to post. How do I do that?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

beach_babe said:


> I have some pictures I'd like to post. How do I do that?


Click in the message box then "go advanced". Add pics with the paperclip icon.

Be aware that is takes about 30 seconds for the upload to complete, so don't close that window until you see the titles of your pictures. Then review post to make sure they are there before submitting.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*just fishing*

fishing


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Dude, this aint e-mail.....

Yo babe, go advanced and click on manage attachments......self explanatory from there...


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

The water is rising here......and we are one parish over from the Big Muddy. So what do we do?

The wife and I drove up to Hot Springs for a coupla days. Came back totally relaxed, here are the pics. I can strongly recommend Lookout Point Inn if you are looking for a B&B in the Hot Springs area of Arkansas.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Fresh Wahoo










Fresh wahoo Ceviche


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

Stoney LaRue at Muldoon's.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

beach_babe said:


> Is that really the two of you on the beach? That is phenomenal!


Yes mam. We used Alec & T in Cabo, those where part of our engagement photos. Wedding pics soon to follow June 17. Thank ya


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Mississippi at Vicksburg, Tuesday. Massive.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

great pix so far. does anyone have any storm damage photos to share?


----------



## beach_babe (May 7, 2011)

captMATT said:


> Yes mam. We used Alec & T in Cabo, those where part of our engagement photos. Wedding pics soon to follow June 17. Thank ya


I'm looking forward to seeing them! Same photographer?


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

One of my favorite tools!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

activescrape said:


> Mississippi at Vicksburg, Tuesday. Massive.


Its unreal isn't it? I need to take some pics at Vidalia/Natchez downstream. We are still a week away from crest down here.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

We took mine and Josh's daughter crabbing last weekend and had a great time  My daughter has to make a goofy face in most of the pics lol


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A few random..
1. Me holding my cousins baby 
2. My daughter and Josh's daughter
3. The best Daddy in the whole entire world! That's when my daughter was born. He is one proud Paw Paw!
4. The old avatar
5. My love bug
6. Paige and I at the park
7. The best Daddy in the whole world, again!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

my brother's party at the ranch
my fat dog in the pool chasing a bird dummy that sunk
our tigers at the ranch


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

RIP Severiano Ballesteros

West Galveston Bay~~~~ Baby Cat~~~~ reds wore me out

Goags built rod, Bass in it up!!!


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*a few more*

just pix


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

- The new 'cabinet' for the burb.
- The storm coming in yesterday at the office


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Brooke and her new kitten sacked out.

The kid doing the water trough tap dance a few months back.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

1. Boog's & Tootsie
2. Fish from last Friday - Biggest 25"
3. Fam @ Flemings
4. Easter @ Landry's
5. Brooke's 1st Graduation Pic
6. Party @ school
7. Cavaliers Cheerleading
8. Cedar Planter Box I built for the gals.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Several pics of crabs this week. I will add some from beach house that we caught last weekend. ronnie


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Ty is 13 this week. We had his party early. For those who have been around a long time, that's the baby.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

We have been doing pretty well lately catching crabs with the kids down here as well.

We have been catching quite a few of these mixed in with the blues as well which is a little out of the ordinary. This one is a trophy!


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

*POC*

Grandson and me at the beach
Grandsons at Sunday beach
last weekends catch
Our granddaughter


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Tiki Island Cook-off*

1. 1st & 2nd on ribs - 2nd on brisket 
2. Charlie & WillieP whooped me on the brisket - 1st place
3. Ribs & chicken 
4. Bubba's gang hanging out at cook-off 
5. WillieP & Charlie


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Salty dog at outriggers before wiegh in...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*Friday's Limit5-13-11*

Here is a few trout for you guys that had to work today


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Here is a few trout for you guys that had to work today


that ain't right man, just ain't right!!!! LOL

nice fishes!

headed to Baffin in 2 hours! :dance:


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Baby Girl's 6 weeks ol dnow.

Granny keeps saying she looks just like her momma at this age...I don't gues I see the resemblance?:rybka:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> that ain't right man, just ain't right!!!! LOL
> 
> nice fishes!
> 
> headed to Baffin in 2 hours! :dance:


Good luck to you guys, Hope the weather holds out.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Good luck to you guys, Hope the weather holds out.


thanks! i got my fingers crossed and one last pic to add..... :biggrin:

i had just a hair less than half a tank before i filled up. :headknock

i keep telling myself "it's gonna be worth it, it's gonna be worth it" :biggrin:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> thanks! i got my fingers crossed and one last pic to add..... :biggrin:
> 
> i had just a hair less than half a tank before i filled up. :headknock
> 
> i keep telling myself "it's gonna be worth it, it's gonna be worth it" :biggrin:


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I put $190 in my truck on Wed....got half a tank now. :headknock


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Here is a few trout for you guys that had to work today


Ouch, man that is cruel!!! Good stringer!!!


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> great pix so far. does anyone have any storm damage photos to share?


I spent a week in Tuscaloosa, AL covering the storm damage...I can post a few up shortly.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> I put $190 in my truck on Wed....got half a tank now. :headknock


What do you got a fifffty gallon tank?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

My son at 6 weeks old! How *YOOUUUU* Doin!?!?!?!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Shin-Diggin said:


> What do you got a fifffty gallon tank?


I wish...er, wait, glad I don't.

Filled up that morning and drove to look at 2 rigs and then got back to town and it was empty.

Hell, I remember when a dime bag costs a dime. :spineyes:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

24Buds and 24Juice boxes checkin out the Flagler pier
B52


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

newest addition to my house....i think i wore her out
one of my new "toys"


----------



## KappaSig (Jun 20, 2005)

Pistol58 said:


> My son at 6 weeks old! How *YOOUUUU* Doin!?!?!?!


Thats not a "How youuu doing" look

thats a, "Pistol58, you have NO IDEA what you got coming over the next 18 years!"

Great shot and congrats!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Shot this pic at work of the NASA Super Guppy returning.










Sorry for the crappy quality, shot with a cellphone through our pull down window shades.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

The kids hanging out at the lake.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Seal Team six found osama, Peyton and I found Elvis.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

*Fresh sausage shortly*

Pan sausage


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

activescrape said:


> Mississippi at Vicksburg, Tuesday. Massive.


How are the casinos?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

When I got home from work, my kids had a new trophy to show me



















I had 'em let the little fella go so he can eat bugs!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

It's just fun to be out!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Supper Time!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

now that is an awsome pic



mkk said:


> Pan sausage


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hit a 'milestone' yestidday...


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Some pics of the kiddos.*

Our 12 year old daugher, Tiffany. She finally got her cast off...yeah!!!
Our 10 yeard old daughter, Grace with her Easter basket.
Our 9 year old daughter, Katelyn.
My 15 year old niece going to her formal. She is growing up way to quick.


----------

